# New lathe! Nova 1624-44



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I posted this on woodbarter but will post it here for y'all to see. I went and picked it up last night. On sale for $900. Now the old tube will be my buffing station.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

If you think that you'll never use the lathe as a lathe again I saw that Ryan50hrl was looking for the tool rest. I personally wouldn't as I would want to keep my tools complete just in case down the road I decided to sell it. But on the off chance I thought I would let you know to help out a fellow member.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man thats sweet
congratulations


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add sweet looking lathe!! What do you think's going to be your first project on this beauty???


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea I saw that also. However my tools rest on my tube is held together with jb weld and 2 part epoxy. And I have to shim the banjo because the hold down bolt has started stripping out. Giving him mine would be a lateral move.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like mine! Except for th shelf I added. You'll not regret getting it.
FYI make sure the nut that holds the lever for turnng the headstock stays snug--it's the one that sticks out on the lower left. Mine came loose and was a trifle difficulut to get back on.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Oh I forgot to add sweet looking lathe!! What do you think's going to be your first project on this beauty???


Well I've got some 12" blanks of NIP I might ruff out for the drying process. I really don't have anything that would test the capacity of the Nova. Most of the blanks I have on hand were bought with the intention of being turned on the tube, so there not all that big.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

cuerodoc said:


> Looks like mine! Except for th shelf I added. You'll not regret getting it.
> FYI make sure the nut that holds the lever for turnng the headstock stays snug--it's the one that sticks out on the lower left. Mine came loose and was a trifle difficulut to get back on.


I'll have to look at it when I get home. I went over everything and made sure everything was tight.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think you will enjoy this lathe. All the other folks who own this lathe have been happy. :thumbsup:

Cuerodoc mentioned about adding a shelf between the legs. Highly recommended to get some added ballast and low.

Bags of sand are easy ballast to add or remove.

The base and tailstock are the same as my NOVA DVR XP.

I would cover the slot on the tailstock. The manual states to lubricate this monthly. I do not find such frequent lubrication is needed, but worth watching. I do put a piece of tape over the slot. Dust/shaving will get in the slot. There was a post back in summer where someone had to replace the tailstock due to the groove in the ram having worn. This is not a good design, but we have to live with it.

A friend purchased a NOVA DVR XP in December. He is already complaining about how easy the tool rest gets dings from the tools. This is due to the casting not having any hardened edge. Be prepared to file this smooth, or it can impact your ability to move tools smoothly from side to side.

I did not like the post hitting my hand so I purchased Robust tool rests. Not cheap, but they have drill bit steel stock welded to the edge. This is very hard and stands up well to the force of tools hitting the edge.

Another post mentioned about having trouble tightening the tailstock. A large bolt which holds on the locking plate had come loose. Just FYI in case this happens to you. I have not had a problem so far.

The tailstock does NOT eject the morse taper, so be prepared to use the tommy bar to release attachments. A pain, but another part of the design we have to live with.

I look forward to the future pictures of projects and dust. :smile:


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I think you will enjoy this lathe. All the other folks who own this lathe have been happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cuerodoc mentioned about adding a shelf between the legs. Highly recommended to get some added ballast and low.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very informative post Dave. I'll keep an eye on the things you mentioned. I've still got to get all the darn grease off of it. Wood hasn't even touched it yet.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

That is a nice looking lathe. The more i look at this model the more i like it.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tnm9304 said:


> That is a nice looking lathe. The more i look at this model the more i like it.


Well if your able to catch it on sale like i did, there is absolutely nothing nothing that compares in the $900 price range.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new lathe! Can't wait to see what you turn on it.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Super jealous. That's the lathe I want too!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

CONGRATS BROTHA!!!I own the same lathe and love the hell out of it... Ive had a few issues with it but overall it is a beast and certainly a big step up from my harbor freight lathe. A few words of wisdom. START SLOW! On my old lathe I had no idea what was fast and what was not and forgot to read the manual cause I was so excited to have the lathe and then WHERPLUNK!!! 30 lb piece of walnut flying at 40 mph into the wall! I havent been able to put a piece of wood on there that makes the machine wobble on the low speed. Just a personal opinion here... but... start that baby out with a 15 1/2 incher!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> CONGRATS BROTHA!!!I own the same lathe and love the hell out of it... Ive had a few issues with it but overall it is a beast and certainly a big step up from my harbor freight lathe. A few words of wisdom. START SLOW! On my old lathe I had no idea what was fast and what was not and forgot to read the manual cause I was so excited to have the lathe and then WHERPLUNK!!! 30 lb piece of walnut flying at 40 mph into the wall! I havent been able to put a piece of wood on there that makes the machine wobble on the low speed. Just a personal opinion here... but... start that baby out with a 15 1/2 incher!!! congrats!!!!


Thanks bond, yea this was a huge jump from craftsman tube lathe.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

See that's another reason why I don't own one. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> See that's another reason why I don't own one.
> Laughing!!!!!


What reason is that Dom?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Waterboy12 said:


> What reason is that Dom?


Can't afford one right now. That's all 
It's very nice indeed. Have fun with it.


----------

